# Amazing Race 9 - Ep. 1 - 2/28/06 - *SPOILERS*



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

OK, since no one's actually started the episode thread, here you go...

My favorite show is back! 

Thoughts:

* Read the clues, Lake and Michelle! And yes, he does seem a bit intense. Yipes. Don't a lot of 'em seem a bit excited this season? 

* Speaking of excited, the shrieking "Frosties" (?) put all other past shrieking teams to shame. In ONE EPISODE.

* Bye, bye, John and Scott. We found out early on that they are NOT a couple (emphatically stated in the opening), and were showing some signs of Team Falling Apart Disease in the cab...but it didn't last. Wasn't enough to save 'em, though.

* Why do the "hottie teams with fake boobs" always wear pink stuff with "PINK" on their butts?

* Eric and Jeremy seem to be a "team to beat" (if they don't go off chasing girls), as do Wanda and Desiree.

* The oldsters are younger this time around, but fell prey to the typical "older team" first episode disease. Fran & Barry weren't slowed by their age and physical condition (they're in decent shape), but their mental mistakes. Was that Meredith-and-what's-his-name(tm) who had the same problem in TAR7?

* BJ & Tyler. Dude!


----------



## Animgif (Jan 4, 2002)

I had a thread, but it appears it was deleted because I started it 24 hours in advance since I was so damn excited. I'm SO glad to have the old format back...so glad.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Animgif said:


> I had a thread, but it appears it was deleted because I started it 24 hours in advance since I was so damn excited. I'm SO glad to have the old format back...so glad.


It was merged into the "Amazing Race 9 starts 2/28" thread... I started this one so there's no confusion with the pre-race speculation thread.

And...me too! I feel like I've gotten an old TV friend back.


----------



## pantherman007 (Jan 4, 2003)

The shrieking Frosties were over the top, but they won me over with the "did you fart?" question in the cab.  I'm sensing a little Jonathon/Victoria vibe from Lake and Michelle - the mistake calling the airline "might" have been "partly" his fault? Ego & intensity, just add a rough roadblock and all hell will break loose. I'm thinking the geeks could be the dark horses in the race if they're in good enough shape to survive the physical challenges.

Glad to have you back, AR!


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Out of the remaining teams - I like BJ/Tyler the best... how could you not?

I definitely don't like Team Pink; despite their looks. And Team Glamazon - I just wonder if my speakers will hold out an entire season. I would like them if they weren't such screamers.

Strongest teams at this early stage: Eric/Jeremy & Wanda/Desiree

BTW - anyone check out the route that their flights took... I wonder which went to New York first?

Oh yeah - Good Luck... <raised eyebrow>Travel Safe... and GO!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Good cast, great show.

I have to say, I was rooting for the screaming meemies to go first...


----------



## zync (Feb 22, 2003)

Yeah, the TAR we know and love is back. 

Great team dynamics this season too. 

Team Geek is doing quite well and they're having fun. They seem to be made for each other. Reminded me of high school.
Team Dude are all about fun, and should be great to watch.
Team Pink2006... should be great to... watch.

Other teams:
Team Salsa
Team... Amazon? Did Lisa and Joni call themselves that?
Lake - did he really say "Lake, as in ocean"


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

zync said:


> Team... Amazon? Did Lisa and Joni call themselves that?


I think they said "Glam-azon."


----------



## ewolfr (Feb 12, 2001)

zync said:


> Lake - did he really say "Lake, as in ocean"


Yup, and in the airport Ray answered, "Ray as in the sun."


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

"Lake, as in the ocean."
"Ray, as in the sun."





> Speaking of excited, the shrieking "Frosties" (?) put all other past shrieking teams to shame. In ONE EPISODE.


How many times did they yell "AWWWWW MYYYY GAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWD!!!"
"Thank you Jesus!"
And I love people who pray to Jesus to help them win money. 

The older couple deserved to lose after missing that big box on the bridge, despite walking by it at least twice! I wish they would have been the last team.

I never watched last season (family edition), I'm glad the real TAR is back!


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

I get a feeling in a couple of episodes, to us, it's going to be:

"Lake, as in where I want to throw you"


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

How cum there was no penalty for ignoring the "don't call for reservations instruction"?


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

omnibus said:


> How cum there was no penalty for ignoring the "don't call for reservations instruction"?


Good question. My guess...

A) They realized their error and cancelled it, or

B) They'll get some sort of time penalty next week...


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

omnibus said:


> How cum there was no penalty for ignoring the "don't call for reservations instruction"?


They probably corrected it by not using the reservations they made on the phone and sorta started fresh.

Other notes:

Lake (as in puddle) is the new HWSNBN. No question about it. First episode and he's already identified himself. His wife will make excuses.

The Pinks thought they'd rally help from all the guys. Nope. They're watchers, not workers.

Ray shot a few eye-darts at the gathering crowd who were admiring his girlfriend.

Team Confused have really overestimated themselves. Considering they believe their intellect will get them through . . . they got trouble.

Mojo may well provide us with another Flo experience. I see the nervous breakdowns coming.

Team Salsa could surprise us all.

Team Nerd - gotta love them. They're enjoying the heck outta everything, seem calm and work well together. I agree that, if they can manage the physical challenges, they're a threat.

Team Scream has GOT to calm down.

So glad to see TAR is back!


----------



## ccouger (Aug 20, 2003)

An interesting mix of people again on TAR, finally! I was surprised that team pink wound up behind the older couple, when they had left the motorcycle shop way before the older couple did. 

I think the older couple barely made an attempt at putting the cycle together because they thought Lake was going to do it for them, and they waited around way too long for that. But it would have been against the rules anyway to have someone do it for them, which is what I was afraid was going to happen with team pink. It's one thing to get a local guide to help in transportation or show you around, but you can't have someone do a task for you. So they should have left right then and headed for the helicopters when they realized they couldn't do it themselves.

You never know about the show's editing though. The other teams might have walked past the clue box many times as well, and then they edited to show that they all seemingly found it first thing. They still managed to finish in pretty good time despite that.

A good start for a new season. Finally, a TAR I can look forward to watching each week, with a field of racers that so far seems pretty evenly matched.


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

Most of the teams tonight were just annoying or frustrating. I'm looking forward to seeing the personalities come out. So far I'm not sure I like any of them, except possibly for the hippie San Francisco team.

Thank god that, about halfway through, they stopped showing Team Nerd kissing all the time.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

A few more thoughts:

I really didn't care much for Team South Beach calling Team Salsa "b!tches" when their car pulled ahead. Sheesh! and the race had just started.

I was hoping Puddle's motorcycle wouldn't start and he'd have to do it again.

I think Fran thought the bike assembly would include instructions and wouldn't have selected that task had she known there would be nothing. Pretty foolish to think Puddle was going to help.

Didja catch Ken referring to Puddle as "Scott Peterson"? 

And I do believe that Puddle is going to deeply regret doing this as I suspect his behavior is going to get worse and worse. Can't be good for business. Who wants a dentist with a bad temper?

I'm glad we have a nice cross-section of types this season. No more model overload.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

TIVOSciolist said:


> Most of the teams tonight were just annoying or frustrating. I'm looking forward to seeing the personalities come out. So far I'm not sure I like any of them, except possibly for the hippie San Francisco team.
> 
> Thank god that, about halfway through, they stopped showing Team Nerd kissing all the time.


I really didn't like Team Hippie at first. I think they were "performing" at the beginning but toned it down once the race got going. I kinda like them now.


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

Rooting for team "freaks" and team "geeks" this time around.

Sorry to see team Big Gay Al go so soon, sniff. Really, I wanted them to go to the end. 

I have a big crush on the the daughter from Team Puerto Rico.


----------



## audioscience (Feb 10, 2005)

I agree I would like to see the Nerd and Hippies come out on top. Even the Frat Bros. seem pretty cool but I don't think they'll always be on top but likely top three.

I didn't hear the thing about Scott Peterson, LOL. That's funny. I can't wait to see Puddle and his wife lose. I hate over confident, arrogant losers. Can't wait to see him and wifey fall hard. (Although Wifey is easy on the eyes)

Oh and I too am in love with the daughter from Team Latina Hotness. I will be rooting for them.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

TIVOSciolist said:


> Most of the teams tonight were just annoying or frustrating. I'm looking forward to seeing the personalities come out. So far I'm not sure I like any of them, except possibly for the hippie San Francisco team.
> 
> Thank god that, about halfway through, they stopped showing Team Nerd kissing all the time.


I agree with everything you said.

The loud old ladies annoy me. The geeks are not geeks, but some kind of dweeb/spaz/freak hybrid. They scare me. The pink bimbos need to go away. I can't believe the old people walked by that cluebox so many times, and then she says "that wasn't there before." LOL.

It's great to have this show back. The only reality show I watch.


----------



## Droobiemus (Sep 30, 2004)

hefe said:


> I think they said "Glam-azon."


Which stands for Glamorous Amazon.

I'm so glad they explained that for us otherwise I wouldn't have ANY idea what that meant.


----------



## YeaBabyYea (Mar 8, 2005)

Did anyone notice that Phill said the last team "will be eliminated" as opoosed to "may be" in the past?


----------



## audioscience (Feb 10, 2005)

YeaBabyYea said:


> Did anyone notice that Phill said the last team "will be eliminated" as opoosed to "may be" in the past?


Yeah I caught that too.

I guess they likely made it clear that the first leg was an elimination leg.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

I also think that more of these contestants have seen TAR than before - at least, by their comments.

One thing that I noticed at the start - While the majority of teams went straight up the ampitheater, there was at least one or two teams that went towards the stairs on the side (I probably would of done the same).

And the TAR website has been updated with some "new" items to view/listen/read.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

My wife caught the Scott Peterson thing , but I did not. Thankfully we have TiVo.

I wonder how much time they wasted lookinmg for the clue. Seemed like at least an hour or more. The key there is to walk on one side and look at the other.


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

I guess I'm in the minority. I can't stand the geeks. I like team Pink, and not because of their looks (well, not *just* because of their looks ). I kinda liked the older guy. Loved the hippies and didn't really like the frat boys all that much. I liked MoJo. At first, when the girl was crying at the airport, I was thinking, "Oh God, here we go. It's Flo." But she smiled a lot of the time too. I think she's just an extreme-emotion type. I kinda like them too.

At least everyone else agrees with me that the self-appointed "glamazons" are annoying. JEEZ. Shut up and do the task!!

I also thought that Lake had a couple of HWSNBN moments, but not nearly as bad. At least not yet.


----------



## whoknows55 (Jun 17, 2001)

I am so glad that TAR is back. 


I'm actually hoping the nerds end up winning this.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

audioscience said:


> Yeah I caught that too.
> 
> I guess they likely made it clear that the first leg was an elimination leg.


I think that he always says that on the first leg as it has always been an elimination leg. Phil usually switches to "may" after the first (or maybe 2nd) leg.

Did they skip a segment on the show last night? It seems that they skipped right over the first four teams doing the Helicopter finding the clue and Phil explaining it. My wife and I even rewound and still did not see anything?

A couple of comments on the teams:

Team Frat Boys - Could be a contender.

Team Mom/Daughter - Watch out for them, they could challenge for the title.

Team Geeks - How can I not love this team? They remind me of me and my wife 

Team WoJo - Didn't notice the T-Shirts til after I heard the nick name (Is he whipped that we would wear that?  )

Team Pink (Double Ds  ) - Nice to look at, but won't last long. (Think they can flirt there way through).

Team Old - Way too oblivious. Although they remind me of Meridith and "What's His Name?" from a couple seasons back. They lasted a LOT longer than they should have.

Team J***** & Victora wannabees - PLEASE GO AWAY. My blood pressure went up 10 points from his stress.

Team Frostie - PLEASE GO AWAY. My ears are starting to bleed.

Team Gay - When they started talking how proud the one was of the other for conquering his fear of flying, I turned to my wife and said the "their eliminated."


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Anyone else catch this.....

At the Airport you had Team Pink, Fran and Barry, and another team (can't remember) all at the counter. The other team said to Pink "can we call you double D?".....Barry started laughing (like a sophmoric laugh at naming their boobs), and then you heard someone else say (not sure if it was Fran or the other team) "It's their names!".

I found that quite humorous.


----------



## jschuman (Feb 20, 2001)

One thing that kinda bugged me was the fact that all (or most) of the teams seemed to have built-in nicknames right out of the block - some even giving it to themselves. Not sure why this bothers me, but I think it's one thing for we the fans to come up with cutesy nicknames for the teams, or for nicknames to develop slowly over the course of the show, but for the nicknames to ALL be setup right away? No big deal, but I found it annoying.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Well, I agree that it was weird. But it does seem to help a bit with remembering who is who.


----------



## jschuman (Feb 20, 2001)

jlb said:


> Well, I agree that it was weird. But it does seem to help a bit with remembering who is who.


Yep. Agreed. It just seemed like they all had brunch in the morning and came up with the nicknames. Too convenient for my tastes.


----------



## TeeSee (Jan 16, 2003)

The "Glamazons" annoyed in the same way that the Godlewskis did last season. Way too much shrieking. But the Godlewskis calmed down in that regard. Maybe these ladies will too. I kind of liked them, otherwise. Of course their bodily functions as well as the locations of their panties are better kept to themselves, but they seemed nice enough. 

Team Tamale (I like that better - it's alliterative!) look strong. The daughter is adorable and smart, which can be a tremendous combination in this game. Mom can tone it down a bit, though. Is it me or is the child often the more mature of the parent/child teams?

BJ and the Bear remind me of Ringo Starr, circa 1973, and one of the guys in ABBA. Unlike so many here, I'm having a hard time tolerating them. Too much mugging for the camera.

I couldn't find the ages of anyone on the CBS website, but I'm sure Team Pink is older than the adolescents they act like. 

I don't know what to think of Ray and Yolanda. They remind me of Frank and Marguarita, who I liked (well, I liked Mariguarita ), but I'm not sure about them.

Lake doesn't remind me of HWSNBN. He reminds me of Ray (of Ray and Deana) from a few seasons back. He's an arrogant ass, though without being a slimeball.

Geeks should not kiss.


----------



## etexlady (Jun 23, 2002)

Now that's the TAR I know and love.....Yea! Please be advised not all middle aged women in Texas behave the way the "Glamazons" are behaving.....horrors....all they need to add is the "big hair" to fit the stereotype. My favorite laugh out loud moment was when Yolanda and Ray were in the cab and Ray asked the cabbie, "Are we close?" and Yolanda teased him about how he sounded. They may be my favorites so far along with Team Salsa.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Dignan said:


> I have a big crush on the the daughter from Team Puerto Rico.


Get in line buddy.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Man what a bunch of annoying teams. The Hippies got old after 5 minutes. The Nerds, ok your nerds don't remind us every 5 minutes. The Frosties, yuck.

So many dumb teams too, why would anyone pick the motorcycle challenge unless they are mechanically incline.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Team Tamale es muey caliente!

And just like Aerosmith.....Pink is my favorite color!

I thought I heard somebody refer to Lake as "Scott Peterson" but wasn't sure. Looks like they did.

New TAR drinking game: Drink everytime one of the Glamazons (ugh I hate that name) say GAAAAAAWDDDDDD!!!!

btw, it bugs me too that they all seem to have either given themselves nicknames, including pre-printed t-shirts, or had names already made up for the teams. Obviously these teams spent time together before the show started....heck...they already knew each other's names. I've been working at this new job for like 7 months and I don't even know some people's names.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

TeeSee said:


> Team Tamale (I like that better - it's alliterative!) look strong. The daughter is adorable and smart, which can be a tremendous combination in this game. Mom can tone it down a bit, though. Is it me or is the child often the more mature of the parent/child teams?
> 
> .......
> 
> BJ and the Bear remind me of Ringo Starr, circa 1973, and one of the guys in ABBA. Unlike so many here, I'm having a hard time tolerating them. Too much mugging for the camera.


I think Team (hot) Tamale will do well......their language abilities will help them.

I also thought there was a Beatle resemblance there.....though more of a 70s Paul McCartney and less Ringo:


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

I thought they looked like the Jerrytown stoners from PCU.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

the red-haired/blonde (whatever it is) hippie reminds me of somebody but I can't seem to place it. I think he looks like some sit-com person from the 80's but I can't put my finger on who.


----------



## jschuman (Feb 20, 2001)

When he had his sunglasses on the brown-haired hippie looked _exactly_ like the Luke Wilson character in The Royal Tennenbaums.

http://fans.seventh-sin.org/richie/images/richietop.png


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

That suite at the top of the building was absolutely gorgeous! I couldn't believe how big "San Paulo" was. 

Add me to the list of admirers of the littlest tamale. What a cutie.  :up:


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

I think the teams have chosen their own team names perhaps as a way of discouraging any names they may not like. But I have no problem with naming each other. They don't know each other yet and it's a useful way for them to keep track.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

> Although they remind me of Meridith and "What's His Name?" from a couple seasons back


His name was Meredith. It was the woman who was "what's her name" (Gretchen).


----------



## whoknows55 (Jun 17, 2001)

MickeS said:


> His name was Meredith. It was the woman who was "what's her name" (Gretchen).


Zoom.


----------



## chipsndip (Jul 8, 2002)

JFriday said:


> Man what a bunch of annoying teams. The Hippies got old after 5 minutes. The Nerds, ok your nerds don't remind us every 5 minutes. The Frosties, yuck.
> 
> So many dumb teams too, why would anyone pick the motorcycle challenge unless they are mechanically incline.


Yes, but at least you can tell the difference between the teams... I much prefer that to the "12 teams of cloned pretty-people with no personalities, except for the one abusive hothead."


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

MickeS said:


> His name was Meredith. It was the woman who was "what's her name" (Gretchen).


Yeah, we know, but we continue with the amusements that arose from earlier confusion.


----------



## ccouger (Aug 20, 2003)

pmyers said:


> the red-haired/blonde (whatever it is) hippie reminds me of somebody but I can't seem to place it. I think he looks like some sit-com person from the 80's but I can't put my finger on who.


I think he resembles Michael Horton from "Thirty-Something." That was my first take on who he reminds me of.


----------



## jkindley (Apr 8, 2002)

I Love how team Bartender/Doorman is called team Frat Boys. Those boys have never spent one second at a university. We need a better name for them.

I hope teams freeks and Geeks last a long time, they are fun to watch.


----------



## whoknows55 (Jun 17, 2001)

jkindley said:


> I Love how team Bartender/Doorman is called team Frat Boys. Those boys have never spent one second at a university. We need a better name for them.
> 
> I hope teams freeks and Geeks last a long time, they are fun to watch.


Team Twink


----------



## Bill Reeves (Jul 18, 2002)

cheerdude said:


> BTW - anyone check out the route that their flights took... I wonder which went to New York first?


That was the United flight. It went to Washington Dulles which is one of United's hubs -- the American flight went to Dallas and the Continental flight went to Houston.

From the great circle mapper, the United flights were much longer than the others, yet they still got there first.

My favorites so far are the hippies and the nerds. Both teams look like they're there to have fun.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Seems like the clues were VERY specific this time: Go through the entrance on XXX street. Go to the coloseum and go through entrance 23. I'd like to see more of that.


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

I know the producers always pick stereotypical characters, but this year it seems that almost every single team fits into a "category"

-The gay friends
-The hippies
-The geeks
-The blonde ditzes
-The slow, not particularly smart old couple
etc, etc.

Yeah, it helps with identifying everyone week 1, but I hope these people continue to be interesting once we're well through the race. Usually it's the "real people" that we end up rooting for the most (Uchenna and Joyce, for example).


----------



## jschuman (Feb 20, 2001)

pmyers said:


> Seems like the clues were VERY specific this time: Go through the entrance on XXX street. Go to the coloseum and go through entrance 23. I'd like to see more of that.


Interesting. I kind of like it the other way around - where it isn't simply 'go here'. I find that the simple clues result in more 'luck' with regard to team placement (e.g., who gets the better cab driver). I like the clues where they have to DO something, rather than simply travel.

But, to each his own.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

wendiness1 said:


> They probably corrected it by not using the reservations they made on the phone and sorta started fresh.


Definitely. They didn't use the reservations, they got in line like everyone else.

Actually, the incurred their own penalty as their stop took them some time. 

Puddle reminds me of the Schroeder dad from Family Edition.



> Can't be good for business. Who wants a dentist with a bad temper?


I keep thinking "Little Shop of Horrors."


----------



## dcehl (Oct 3, 2005)

I've always liked the song "Two Princes" from the 90's and it looks like the lead singer and his buddy definetely have a shot - They said something at the beginning of the ep like, "we've travelled extensively around the world."

If the two frat boys win a trip to an all inclusive - they might explode with joy!


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

wendiness1 said:


> Didja catch Ken referring to Puddle as "Scott Peterson"?


I keep telling myself not to delete the show until after I've read comments here. You all find some interesting things in the show that I usually miss.

As for Lake, I think men with a thick southern accent sound stooopid, while girls sound cute, like a southern belle. JMHO.

I missed the first 25 minutes of it cause the cable went out, but the eliminated guys were not "partners?" I think I saw "lifelong friends" or something like that, but I saw them holding hands at the bath mat. Do guys hold hands like that the way girl friends do? or is it ok if they're both gay?


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Not sure, but one guy said "he is my best freind but he is not and will never be more than that" or something similar. Sounds like it has been an issue.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

My guess is that the now-departed Gay Friends team may have dated in their past, and had an issue with it...per that comment from one of them. Or, maybe one wanted to be with the other, and the other would have no part of it. (Hey, how did my life get channeled into the show???)

As far as Team Hippie and Team Geek go...I love 'em both. I don't lose a lot of sleep at their "overcharacterization", as it were, though it does seem the producers really wanted to play up their "hook". My goodness, I haven't seen that much tie dye in two minutes in over 30 years!  And I'm surprised they didn't give Team Geek pocket protectors.

But...that stuff will fade away. It's really only a big deal in the first week. Both BJ & Tyler, and David & Lori, seem to get along really well and that'll be the important part once we get past the introductions...and the need to "over perform" that most teams seem to feel the first couple or three legs or so.

As for Puddle (thanks, Wendy!), man. I don't know I've seen enough to turn him into the next HWSNBN, but to blow up like that putting a motorcycle together...geez! He seems to have the usual "shrug responsibility for doing it wrong, but blame it on his wife" thing you see out of "intense" TAR contestants...I'm just hoping he doesn't take it out on her as much as HWSNBN did on Victoria. I have a feeling she's just waiting to stand up to him, though.

I missed the Scott Peterson reference, too.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

John and Scott are on the CBS webcast "Finish Line" right now (1 PM ET):

http://www.cbs.com/primetime/amazing_race9/


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

jschuman said:


> Interesting. I kind of like it the other way around - where it isn't simply 'go here'. I find that the simple clues result in more 'luck' with regard to team placement (e.g., who gets the better cab driver). I like the clues where they have to DO something, rather than simply travel.
> 
> But, to each his own.


maybe I'm fickle.....I do like when they give them a lot of leeway(spelling) on how to get places: like get yourselfs to australia....but I also like that once they get there that there are some specific things that they have to do. I think it gives teams that are detailed oriented more of a chance to make up time, and those that aren't, to make a critical error....thus more drama


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Wow, that soccer player at the end was incredible! Amazing ball control!


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

One thing I forgot to mention:

I laughed out loud, very loud, when John and Scott did that "genie" thing in the cab.


----------



## Connie (Jun 18, 2001)

According to the CBS website background profiles, Team Slacker were both college NCAA competitive track athletes.

And Team Hippie? One of them's a Harvard grad.

I'm really like Team Samba -- those are smart women.

I already loved Team Geek when they listed their qualifications for doing well on the race and included being good at card games.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

A pre-made logo for the geeks...


----------



## ccouger (Aug 20, 2003)

Inundated said:


> One thing I forgot to mention:
> 
> I laughed out loud, very loud, when John and Scott did that "genie" thing in the cab.


The "I Dream of Jeanie" background music rift the show added in right then really made that moment. The background music always does add quite a lot to the show. If you watch the Season 1 Race DVD with no background music, it really shows how it adds to intensity when the music is there. The absence of background music seemed really odd and very strange.

The "geeky" music they kept adding to the Geek Squad moments did get annoying to me, though, after a while. We get it, OK, they are being portrayed as geeky, they don't need to add the little bemused musical cue as a reminder every time the show the couple on screen!

Much better without all the bickering couples of past seasons. Lots of potentially likeable people this time around to root for, as the race plays out.


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

Lee L said:


> Not sure, but one guy said "he is my best freind but he is not and will never be more than that" or something similar. Sounds like it has been an issue.


It was more like "He is like a brother to me, and nothing more"

I haven't seen too many brothers (in the US) hold hands though.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

hefe said:


> I keep thinking "Little Shop of Horrors."


Oh, man-- that's great. 

Y'all can keep calling him puddle. He's Orin Scrivello to me!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

ADent said:


> It was more like "He is like a brother to me, and nothing more"
> 
> I haven't seen too many brothers (in the US) hold hands though.


Well, they're really more like sisters, and I have seen _them_ do it.


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

Inundated said:


> * Why do the "hottie teams with fake boobs" always wear pink stuff with "PINK" on their butts?


It's a Victoria's Secret brand of apparel. I think it's a show-off thing like, "imagine what's underneath".

A lot of hot air? Yes.


----------



## Droobiemus (Sep 30, 2004)

whoknows55 said:


> I am so glad that TAR is back.
> 
> I'm actually hoping the nerds end up winning this.


You mean Team Oxymoron? They kinda annoyed me with all their PDA.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Here's my take

Frosties, Glamazons? Who cares, they are morons. How much time did they waste screaming over inconsequential stuff? Do they check the mental age of the contestants? How can somewhat that age act like such a moron?

Geezers? ROFLMAO when they walked within a foot of the clue box twice. Have they no eye to see with? Also, how hard is it to look at the other bike and find the freakin part? I don't know where the MOTOR is? Tain't rocket science. Monkey see, monkey do.

Tamala/Salsa whatever. If mom stays in check they could compete but mom seems awfully manic.

Geeks. Like the way they interact but OK, we get it, you're in love. Puppy love between geeks is already getting old and I'm a geek.

Team slacker has potential in the race but are doomed to a life of tiny rooms and bad jobs. 

Dentist wil have no practice when this is over. What an idiot. How can anyone stand to be near him?

Hippies have potential but need to tone it down a bit.

Team DD cracks me up. They have to be older than they let on, but the eye candy is fine so I'm not commenting.


----------



## Animgif (Jan 4, 2002)

If "Team Geeks" says "LOVE" one more time, I may shoot myself...


----------



## MisterBubble (Oct 30, 2005)

ccouger said:


> I think he resembles Michael Horton from "Thirty-Something." That was my first take on who he reminds me of.


I also thought of the wild, lion-haired Michael Horton! tG he doesn't look like Timothy Busfield - he gives me the willies!


----------



## MisterBubble (Oct 30, 2005)

hefe said:


> A pre-made logo for the geeks...


bahahahaha... "Geek Squad" is perfect!

While we're on the subject of nicknames - I missed the first half hour due to an American Idol AND Scrubs double-conflict. I think I missed out on the "why" for the name "Frosties". Because their hair is frosted? Because they have ice-cold personalities? (they don't seem that way) Because they enjoy Frosted Flakes??? Help me out, here!


----------



## PeteEMT (Jul 24, 2003)

I remarked "If you don't know what the engine is, not the challenge for you!"

And my names were Team Menopause and Team Phobia


----------



## Deekeryu (Sep 20, 2005)

^
Lisa and Loni are Frosties because their hair is frosted blonde at the tips. 

Great start to the race. Always love to watch that rush to the backpacks at the beginning. But I really thought Ray and Yolanda would be out front, but BJ and Tyler were first to get there? But I love BJ and Tyler. They're just cool different.

How could Fran and Barry miss the clue box? hahaha. Reminds me of Meredith and Gretchen going up and down that elevator looking for the clue. 

Like that Dani and Danielle look to be much better racers than Megan and Heidi or Lena and Kristy. At least I give them props for trying motorhead, and their navigating looks good so far.

I'm liking BJ and Tyler and Wanda and Desiree...This season rocks! okay maybe the helicopter task was a bit hyped . It was pretty boring to watch for me. Liking all the local interactions. which already propels this season up and beyond and beyond Family edition.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

BTW, the Puertorrican team is calling themselves "Team Boricua" (Boricua is that people in PR call themselves). But many teams in the past have come in with names, and even stuff with the team name (remember team Guido?).


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Loved Dave and Lori.
Loved BJ and Tyler.
Team Old should have cut and run as soon as they didn't know how to put the motorcycle together, instead of standing around wringing their hands. 
Team Frosties : 
"Did you fart?"
"I thinked I peed my pants." 
AAAAAHHHHH AHHHHHH MY GAAAAWWWDDD EEEEEEEEEE AAAAAAAAA (You gotta have sympathy for their cab drivers.) LOL

Team Jon and Scott at the end:
"So many things were like his big huge fear closet, and he just ripped that closet open." BWAHHHAHHHHAHAHHAHHAHA


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

jlb said:


> I also thought there was a Beatle resemblance there.....though more of a 70s Paul McCartney and less Ringo:


I was thinking more of a younger version of Ben and Jerry


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

pmyers said:


> Seems like the clues were VERY specific this time: Go through the entrance on XXX street. Go to the coloseum and go through entrance 23. I'd like to see more of that.


I disagree. I was more of a fan of the first couple season's clues, which forced the teams to kinda think about it and try and find their next location.


----------



## MisterBubble (Oct 30, 2005)

scottykempf said:


> Loved Dave and Lori.
> Loved BJ and Tyler.
> Team Old should have cut and run as soon as they didn't know how to put the motorcycle together, instead of standing around wringing their hands.
> Team Frosties :
> ...


Ha! I noticed that "closet open" comment too... couldn't have been more perfect! And my favorite teams so far are also the geek squad, Ben & Jerry (Hippies), and I'll add Ray and Yolanda just because they seem so darned "normal" and likeable.

I even like the Frosties, even though a little goes a long way... but I love them for the comments like you quoted above. Especially after the "fart" question, realizing it must just be the city that smells bad. You forgot my favorite one though (when they saw another team was catching up to them at the "rotorhead" detour): 
"CRAP A LOAD OF TURDS!!!!!!!"

and lest we forget... "my panties are falling down!!!' 

bahahahahahahaha...


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Didn't one team ask if "the Black couple has come by?" Wasn't the Black couple in the LAST Amazing Race?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Regarding "meredith and what's his name":


TiVo'Brien said:


> Yeah, we know, but we continue with the amusements that arose from earlier confusion.


Hehe, yeah, I realized that shortly after I posted it, that they were referred to many times as just that during the season.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Havana Brown said:


> Didn't one team ask if "the Black couple has come by?" Wasn't the Black couple in the LAST Amazing Race?


Yeah, Puddle did. Also told his wife that the black girl was going to outrun her.

In a couple shots (especially in the first interview), I thought Puddle looked like he could be a Baldwin brother.


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

Oh forgot one of my favorite Angry Man moments, when he realized he screwed up the the flight reservations. (or was partially to blame)  

"Dabgummit!"

And the patches by the ears and the gum chewing? Is he a chain smoker?


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

I'm a day behind, just finished watching it.

I like the Nerds. Yeah, way too much kissing, but if they make it through without attacking each other they'll be way ahead even if they don't win.

The Glamazons think they stand out for being 6 ft, blonde and big-boned. They seem to have no clue it's the constant screaming that makes people stop and stare.

BJ and the Other Guy: I was thinking BeeGees, especially with their starting line costumes.










I'm glad most of the teams did the helicopter, even if the motorcycle one was intended to be quicker. I think they did it because flying over São Paulo would be fun. I'm always bummed when we see teams skip over fun, unique things in the interest of speed.

Good group of contestents though, not padded with actor/model/wannabees. No one I dislike from the start, though I'm starting to have some anti-Dentite feelings towards Dr. Puddle, DDS.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

ccouger said:


> The "I Dream of Jeanie" background music rift the show added in right then really made that moment. The background music always does add quite a lot to the show. If you watch the Season 1 Race DVD with no background music, it really shows how it adds to intensity when the music is there. The absence of background music seemed really odd and very strange.
> 
> The "geeky" music they kept adding to the Geek Squad moments did get annoying to me, though, after a while. We get it, OK, they are being portrayed as geeky, they don't need to add the little bemused musical cue as a reminder every time the show the couple on screen!
> 
> Much better without all the bickering couples of past seasons. Lots of potentially likeable people this time around to root for, as the race plays out.


Absolutely. The music is terrific! Season 1 is flat.

Anybody catch Jon at the beginning telling us that his father thinks of Scott as his "tall daughter"?


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Idearat said:


> No one I dislike from the start, though I'm starting to have some anti-Dentite feelings towards Dr. Puddle, DDS.


Ha! Instant nickname classic.

I know I wouldn't want to be near him while he's holding a dental drill...


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

wendiness1 said:


> Absolutely. The music is terrific! Season 1 is flat.
> 
> Anybody catch Jon at the beginning telling us that his father thinks of Scott as his "tall daughter"?


I"m pretty sure I heard "Tall Brother".


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

MarkofT said:


> I"m pretty sure I heard "Tall Brother".


No, it was definitely "daughter".


----------



## ccouger (Aug 20, 2003)

getbak said:


> No, it was definitely "daughter".


I noted it too. It was something along the lines of "My dad says he thinks of John as the daughter he never had" or "as having a very tall daughter", something like that. And I thought, I don't know very many men who would accept that comment as a compliment!


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

MAN I was hoping the "glamazons" would be one and done. We've got at least one more hour of shrieking to endure, unfortunately.

Not much comment on "Mo Jo" yet, I see. Monica is easy on the eyes, but boy is she annoying already. I *almost* couldn't blame Joseph for telling her to STFU at the airport.

Team Latina Hotness is my early fave.


----------



## ClayMan (Mar 20, 2004)

Lee L said:


> Not sure, but one guy said "he is my best freind but he is not and will never be more than that" or something similar. Sounds like it has been an issue.


my theory (as gay male) is that the slimmer guy was trying TOO hard to define the relationship probably b/c :

1. Afraid they'll think he's gay too

2. He is secretly gay and they are in a relationship but keeping in on the DL.

At one point i saw them clutching their hands


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Team DD cracks me up. They have to be older than they let on, but the eye candy is fine so I'm not commenting.


Their bios state that they are both 22.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

MickeS said:


> How many times did they yell "AWWWWW MYYYY GAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWD!!!"
> "Thank you Jesus!"
> And I love people who pray to Jesus to help them win money.


Smeeking I'm sure, but wanted to emphatically agree. That drives me batty.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

ccouger said:


> The "I Dream of Jeanie" background music rift the show added in right then really made that moment. The background music always does add quite a lot to the show. If you watch the Season 1 Race DVD with no background music, it really shows how it adds to intensity when the music is there. The absence of background music seemed really odd and very strange.


They hired Christopher Franke, the guy from Tangerine Dream, after the 2nd season to do the incidental music for the show. Tangerine Dream did some great soundtracks in the 80's, so I was pleasantly surprised to stumble across this on IMDB one day recently.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Dignan said:


> Sorry to see team Big Gay Al go so soon, sniff. Really, I wanted them to go to the end.


If you close your eyes and listen, this is what you will hear...










Well, not any more you won't. Good riddance.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

_BJ is a graduate of Harvard University, while Tyler graduated from UC Santa Cruz after completing two semesters abroad--one in Hungary, the other in South Africa. Both have traveled the world extensively and speak several languages including Spanish and Japanese.

Both BJ & Tyler share a love of adventure, travel, and good times. After graduating from college, BJ moved to California to pursue surfing, karate and frisbee. Meanwhile, Tyler fell in love with a Japanese girl and decided to impress her by walking the 2000-mile length of Japan._

Speaking several languages could help down the road.

I wonder if Tyler really did impress the girl.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Dignan said:


> And the patches by the ears and the gum chewing? Is he a chain smoker?


Too small to be a nicotine path. they're generally worn on the arm or trunk, also.

I'm betting it's a Transderm Scop patch. That's a small round bandaid you wear behind the ear (I think his was mis-positioned) for motion sickness.



> Side Effects
> ...On infrequent occasions, disorientation, memory disturbances, dizziness, restlessness, hallucinations, confusion, difficulty urinating, skin rashes or redness, temporary changes in heart rate such as palpitations, dry itchy, or reddened whites of the eyes, and eye pain have been reported.


Could be interesting...


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

VegasVic said:


> _BJ is a graduate of Harvard University, while Tyler graduated from UC Santa Cruz after completing two semesters abroad--one in Hungary, the other in South Africa. Both have traveled the world extensively and speak several languages including Spanish and Japanese.
> 
> Both BJ & Tyler share a love of adventure, travel, and good times. After graduating from college, BJ moved to California to pursue surfing, karate and frisbee. Meanwhile, Tyler fell in love with a Japanese girl and decided to impress her by walking the 2000-mile length of Japan._
> 
> ...


To pursue surfing and frisbee? Hmm...

If they know Spanish, I sure missed hearing them speak any. Maybe the bio is pumping them up just a tad.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

uncdrew said:


> To pursue surfing and frisbee? Hmm...
> 
> If they know Spanish, I sure missed hearing them speak any. Maybe the bio is pumping them up just a tad.


Despite the contestants yelling "Andele! Muy Rapido, por favor!", Brazilians speak Portugese. Maybe they didn't think to try Spanish.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

pdhenry said:


> Too small to be a nicotine path. they're generally worn on the arm or trunk, also.
> 
> I'm betting it's a Transderm Scop patch. That's a small round bandaid you wear behind the ear (I think his was mis-positioned) for motion sickness.
> 
> Could be interesting...


I wear those when I go riding rollercoasters with the kids (they can ride all day, I have limits). Never had side effects. I doubt it is the first time he has used it. So a non-issue, I am sure.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

*Puerto Rican Gilmore Girls!* is what I thought right away.

I wonder if all the helipads on what looks to be every single high-rise in Sao Paulo is because of the famous 'Towering Inferno' inspiring fire they had 34 years ago??


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Probably because of the impossible traffic on the ground. Those who can, ride helicopters.


----------



## PeteEMT (Jul 24, 2003)

5thcrewman said:


> *Puerto Rican Gilmore Girls!* is what I thought right away.
> 
> I wonder if all the helipads on what looks to be every single high-rise in Sao Paulo is because of the famous 'Towering Inferno' inspiring fire they had 34 years ago??


 But the 'Towering Inferno' helipad didn't work either


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

5thcrewman said:


> *Puerto Rican Gilmore Girls!* is what I thought right away.
> 
> I wonder if all the helipads on what looks to be every single high-rise in Sao Paulo is because of the famous 'Towering Inferno' inspiring fire they had 34 years ago??


Highly doubtful. Rooftops are almost never accessable during a big fire in a hgh rise due to the very high winds generated during a fire. I was watching a program on 9/11 and they said people need to be trained not to go to the roof duing a fire since there is no way to help them if they do.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

This was the first AR where I was rooting against the gay team. I'm so glad they're gone. Was it just me or did the skinny one look like Jack from Will & Grace? The way they were wandering aimlessly when they were looking for the bridge irritated the hell out of me. They were just standing there. Look for the nearest hotel. Someone will understand English there. Clearly they're not as fabulous as Team Cha Cha Cha who knew that the concierge was the best source of information

Personally, I liked the Glamazons. The wide eyed faces the one was making through the helicoptor window had me in stitches. 

Dr. Puddle & Victoria2 didn't take very long to show their ugly side. He's a first class ass. We noticed the nicotine patch and gum as well. He's a heart attack waiting to happen.

Team Stud Muffins seem nice. Someone commented on the "*****es" line. It looked to me by the smirk when he said it that he was joking. I've been guilty of that same joke.

Team Clueless... they need to go next...

Team Bimbo got annoying pretty quickly.

I liked Team Geek Squad. They seemed like they might belong to FORT or some other internet community. I was referring the them as Team TCF.

I liked the mother/daughter team.. they seemed to have a good sense of fun.

The rest of the teams didn't blip on the radar yet.

I'm so glad the show is back to its original format. I only hope that it starts to do better in the ratings. It was down 9% or so from the premiere of the family edition.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

Glad that regular TAR was back. I missed you old friend.

The Glamazons need to tone it down some. Waaaay too many "Oh my god"s.

I felt bad for Lake. The very first thing they get a chance to screw up, he screws up. In his defense, I get the feeling his wife was really nagging him about it and won't let him forget it for a while. That's not going to help anything.

Overall, it was a good show, I'm glad it's back.

tk


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

pdhenry said:


> Too small to be a nicotine path. they're generally worn on the arm or trunk, also.
> 
> I'm betting it's a Transderm Scop patch. That's a small round bandaid you wear behind the ear (I think his was mis-positioned) for motion sickness.
> 
> Could be interesting...


I thought about the motion sickness patch, the photo from that link pretty much supports it. It does say it lasts for 3 days so that is why he is wearing it the whole time we've seen him.

But I could see him as the type that wears a nicotine patch AND chews nicotine gum just for the rush....

Dabgummit!!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

It's kind of been mentioned but not explicitly said that Puddle and wife made the reservations on the first flight, but then didn't take that flight and actually were on the third flight. Therefore, no need to penalize them as they didn't actually do anything against the rules.

Team Frosties has got to go. They were by far the most annoying team in the history of the show, at least after one episode. Someone mentioned that they felt bad for their cab drivers, but I really felt bad for their helicopter pilot. Can you imagine those screams into a headset?

Other than the nice eye candy, I have no opinion on Team DD. They really don't seem to have any personality yet. They showed much more spunk in their pre-show interview than at any point during the actual race.

I loved that Team Old's cameraperson continued to zoom in on the clue box as they walked past it. They should have learned by now that if ever you can't find something, watch your camera because it's probably pointing directly at what you can't find. I also can't believe they stayed at the Motorhead challenge longer than 30 seconds when they saw that there wasn't a set of instructions for them to follow. I think they thought it was going to be like the IKEA challenge from a couple of seasons ago.

I also don't think the teams met each other prior to the show, other than maybe during their transportation to Red Rocks. This is supported by the fact that Team Slackers had to introduce themselves to Team DD in Sao Paulo. Had they met prior to the show, there is absolutely no way they wouldn't have already introduced themselves and begun their flirtations.


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

pendragn said:


> I felt bad for Lake. The very first thing they get a chance to screw up, he screws up. In his defense, I get the feeling his wife was really nagging him about it and won't let him forget it for a while. That's not going to help anything.


Ha! When she was going on and on about it my husband said in his best George Costanza voice, "She's STICKIN' IT to him!"

I also laughed when he was straddling that motorcycle and yelling at the screw or whatever to COME ON - I imagined him straddling a patient trying to pull a molar out!


----------



## phodg (Mar 18, 2002)

My wife talked to Ray at work yesterday. Obviously he can't say anything about upcoming episodes, but he did say that Lake treats his wife off-screen just like he does on-screen. And Phil kept telling Ray how hot he thought his girlfriend's legs were.
Also - he said when you step on the mat you really have no idea at all what position you're in. Obviously if you see another team you know but if you don't you're clueless.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

phodg said:


> My wife talked to Ray at work yesterday. Obviously he can't say anything about upcoming episodes, but he did say that Lake treats his wife off-screen just like he does on-screen. And Phil kept telling Ray how hot he thought his girlfriend's legs were.
> Also - he said when you step on the mat you really have no idea at all what position you're in. Obviously if you see another team you know but if you don't you're clueless.


Keep us posted! 

I wonder if my sisters and I would be like the Glamazons. I'm not a screamer but when were together in Vegas a few years ago, I dunno, something got into us and giggled and screamed like teenagers. It was annoying.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

As much as the Frosted Flakes (Team Grrrrrreat? ) got on my nerves, they did provide one of the funniest moments. All that screaming in the helicopter, and they cut to the view from outside where you can see her screaming, but you can't hear her...that was pretty funny.


----------



## skw (Jan 24, 2006)

hefe said:


> In a couple shots (especially in the first interview), I thought Puddle looked like he could be a Baldwin brother.


Didn't you know? He IS the lost Baldwin brother.

Just kidding of course. But I wish I had time to find and post side by side pictures.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

hefe said:


> the Frosted Flakes (Team Grrrrrreat? )


  Too funny!


----------



## Droobiemus (Sep 30, 2004)

5thcrewman said:


> *Puerto Rican Gilmore Girls!* is what I thought right away.


I was calling them Team Gilmore in my head.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Team Old kept walking on that bridge, "where is the cluebox, where is it?" At one point, the woman almost trips over the bottom plate thingy of the cluebox. It was hysterical. They looked right at it at least a few times, but couldn't see it. 

About the helipads on the rooftops thing, I seem to remember from somewhere that there are lots of helipads because of the frequency of kidnappings. So the executives take the helicopter to work and can't be kidnapped in the street. I don't remember if this was Brazil, but it sounds right.


----------



## xtopher_66 (Jan 8, 2004)

5thcrewman said:


> *
> I wonder if all the helipads on what looks to be every single high-rise in Sao Paulo is because of the famous 'Towering Inferno' inspiring fire they had 34 years ago??*


*
I'm pretty sure it has more to do with the horrendous traffic in Sao Paulo than the threat of fires. You haven't experienced traffic until you've been there (or Mexico City).

I noticed several of the teams kept referring to it as "San Paulo", but once they arrived, they seemed to correct themselves.*


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

besdies not seeing the clue box, i doubt the old couple could have put the motorcycle together with instructions. she was holding a spark plug and trying to screw it into the carburetor and didn't know what the motor was.
but they still managed to beat the big gay al couple.

it was not the black couple but the Black family in the last TAR.

lake said not to let the black girl beat his wife, then asked if the black couple had been through and later Yolondal asked how would you feel if you had a big black man sitting behind you. 

and which couple thought spanish was the same as portugese? the glam girls i think??

lakes wife said she was the southern woman, (who likes to have a man in control), she must since she works for him as his dental assistant.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

OK, everybody hates Lake, and there are plenty of reasons to hate him.

But here's mine: on the way to the airport, he has the idea to pull over and get the tickets on the phone. Then he has his wife make the call, and he stands next to her, badgering her about how she is doing it, getting pissed when she doesn't ask the right questions, etc.

If you're a control freak who can't stand to let anybody else do anything, then do it your damned self.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

pdhenry said:


> Probably because of the impossible traffic on the ground. Those who can, ride helicopters.


Traffic is part of it but the main reason is crime. Sao Paulo has some of the worst crime rates on earth. Kidnappings and carjackings are epidemic, so the rich and even some middle-class travel much of the time by air. Sao Paulo has the largest collection of civilian helicopters in the world.

Sao Paulo is also huge. There are about 18 million people in the metro area, putting it in the Tokyo and Mexico City category.

http://edition.cnn.com/2006/TRAVEL/02/21/helicopters/

"São Paulo has crime statistics to make news about the latest killings in Baghdad seem trivial. In 2002, there were more than 17-thousand "violent deaths" in the city according to IBGE, the Brazilian Institute of Geography and Statistics. Which means about 50 people killed violently per day - mostly in traffic accidents, shootings and various altercations. In 2003, over 800 people were shot dead by the São Paulo state military police, and more than half of those killings took place in the city."

http://www.infobrazil.com/Conteudo/...eudo.asp?ID_Noticias=986&ID_Area=2&ID_Grupo=8


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Dssturbo1 said:


> ...lake said not to let the black girl beat his wife, then asked if the black couple had been through and later Yolondal asked how would you feel if you had a big black man sitting behind you...


so?


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

Nice prize Phil gave away, $10,000 each.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Bob Coxner said:


> Traffic is part of it but the main reason is crime. Sao Paulo has some of the worst crime rates on earth. Kidnappings and carjackings are epidemic, so the rich and even some middle-class travel much of the time by air. Sao Paulo has the largest collection of civilian helicopters in the world.
> 
> Sao Paulo is also huge. There are about 18 million people in the metro area, putting it in the Tokyo and Mexico City category.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised TAR would select that city and allow the racers to be out on the streets!


----------



## TeeSee (Jan 16, 2003)

wendiness1 said:


> I'm surprised TAR would select that city and allow the racers to be out on the streets!


I was thinking the same thing. But if this show limited itself to simply the safest of cities around the world, the scenery wouldn't change nearly as often. I guess it's a matter of acceptable risk to the producers. I'm surprised there haven't been many "incidents" incurred by the racers.


----------



## dengel (Oct 19, 2001)

I've not read the entire thread yet... 

Why are people refering to the Mother and (hot) daughter team as team "salsa" or "tamale"? Puerto Ricans have nothing to do with those foods. Not all Spanish speaking people are from Mexico.

Team Boricua has a nice sense of nationality for them. Or Team Hot Daughter would do too.

Calmate, calmate, calmate.

d.
ps. Back to reading the thread.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

wendiness1 said:


> I'm surprised TAR would select that city and allow the racers to be out on the streets!


We don't see this, but I'm fairly certain that the teams are accompanied by security and other precautions are taken. Surely there is security around the various places where they know all the teams will be. Also, it would be pretty dumb for criminals to attempt something when there's a camera there filming everything.


----------



## TeeSee (Jan 16, 2003)

dengel said:


> I've not read the entire thread yet...
> 
> Why are people refering to the Mother and (hot) daughter team as team "salsa" or "tamale"? Puerto Ricans have nothing to do with those foods. Not all Spanish speaking people are from Mexico.
> 
> ...


In their introduction, they referred to themselves as "tamales". That's where I got the idea to refer to them as Team Tamale. Even they endorse the use of the word.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

TeeSee said:


> In their introduction, they referred to themselves as "tamales". That's where I got the idea to refer to them as Team Tamale. Even they endorse the use of the word.


Besides, Puertorricans eat tamales too. They may be different from Mexican tamales, but they are a fairly typical food.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

dengel said:


> I've not read the entire thread yet...
> 
> Why are people refering to the Mother and (hot) daughter team as team "salsa" or "tamale"? Puerto Ricans have nothing to do with those foods. Not all Spanish speaking people are from Mexico.


The mother said they would "salsa" to the finish line.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

hefe said:


> The mother said they would "salsa" to the finish line.


So? This refers to the dance, as in they will salsa dance their way to the finish line. Not sure what it has to do with tamales.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

devdogaz said:


> It's kind of been mentioned but not explicitly said that Puddle and wife made the reservations on the first flight, but then didn't take that flight and actually were on the third flight. Therefore, no need to penalize them as they didn't actually do anything against the rules.
> 
> Team Frosties has got to go. They were by far the most annoying team in the history of the show, at least after one episode. Someone mentioned that they felt bad for their cab drivers, but I really felt bad for their helicopter pilot. Can you imagine those screams into a headset?


This is what the crew isolate button was made for on aircraft audio panels.... ;-) Voila, no more screaming!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

eddyj said:


> So? This refers to the dance, as in they will salsa dance their way to the finish line. Not sure what it has to do with tamales.


Someone asked why you would call them Team Salsa. That seems like a good reason.


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

> We don't see this, but I'm fairly certain that the teams are accompanied by security and other precautions are taken. Surely there is security around the various places where they know all the teams will be. Also, it would be pretty dumb for criminals to attempt something when there's a camera there filming everything.


While I'm sure this is true, was anyone else thinking just how bad of an idea it was for the gay couple to hop out of the cab in the middle of who knows where? Talk about fish out of the water in that scene.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

hefe said:


> Someone asked why you would call them Team Salsa. That seems like a good reason.


Ah, missed that. I thought we were still talking about Team Tamales.


----------



## bobsbizzy (Jun 20, 2002)

Bob Coxner said:


> "São Paulo has crime statistics to make news about the latest killings in Baghdad seem trivial. In 2002, there were more than 17-thousand violent deaths in the city according to IBGE, the Brazilian Institute of Geography and Statistics. Which means about 50 people killed violently per day  mostly in traffic accidents, shootings and various altercations. In 2003, over 800 people were shot dead by the São Paulo state military police, and more than half of those killings took place in the city."
> QUOTE]


----------



## dengel (Oct 19, 2001)

Well.. that makes 944.44 per 100.000 population for Sao Paulo.

The national US average is 465.5 (2004)... and there are 6 US cities that beat Sao Paulo on violent crimes...

http://www.morganquitno.com/met04a.pdf

d.


----------



## ced6 (Jul 30, 2003)

Just a few random things to add...

BJ & Tyler: I too thought the red-haired one reminded me of the lead singer for the Spin Doctors. The brown-haired one, especially with his glasses on, looked like Kate Hudson's husband, the lead singer for the Black Crowes.

Ray & Yolanda: I was quite impressed that he kept his temper during the motorcycle part. The editing probably made it worse than it was, but even I was getting uncomfortable at all the comments, etc. 

Eric & Jeremy: I really don't like these guys for the two comments they made about women. Noone has mentioned this yet, but I thought at the very beginning, they called the "pink" team "wh*res." Maybe I'm wrong, but Loren heard it too. Then the "b*tches" comment. Maybe it was all said in jest, but if they'll say those things at the beginning of the race in front of cameras, well, I'd worry about the respect they show women in private.

The Glamazons: OMG. I really wanted to like them, but my tv just couldn't take it anymore. I always watch this show after Loren goes to bed, but if they stay on much longer, I'll have to watch it with the subtitles!!

Finally, Joseph & Monica. He reminds me a lot of Jude Law. I think it's the eyes.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

ced6 said:


> ...Ray & Yolanda: I was quite impressed that he kept his temper during the motorcycle part. The editing probably made it worse than it was, but even I was getting uncomfortable at all the comments, etc...


I was impressed with Ray too, but I do think it was really that bad and probably worse.


----------



## goMO (Dec 29, 2004)

"I'm not a screamer"


bummer....



The girl geek made me laugh every time she was running. she was like, lurched forward or something, with her arms out at her sides. and she did it every time, too! But my wife wants them to win.


Team tamale looks good. I'd like to see the mom with a few tequilas in her. betcha she's a screamer!!


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

wendiness1 said:


> ... I'm not a screamer ...


Even though I am smeeking...

I always imagined you were! 

Sorry, had to say it!


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

goMO said:


> The girl geek made me laugh every time she was running. she was like, lurched forward or something, with her arms out at her sides. and she did it every time, too! But my wife wants them to win.


I thought her right boob looked out of whack a couple times. Maybe she wasn't wearing enough support.


----------



## UBUBUB (Dec 1, 2005)

Isn't there usually a sleepover stp iin the first 2-hour episode to give the first team eliminated 2 days in the race before they're axed?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

UBUBUB said:


> Isn't there usually a sleepover stp iin the first 2-hour episode to give the first team eliminated 2 days in the race before they're axed?


No, not always.


----------



## Ntombi (Mar 17, 2004)

Yeah, that guy is a piece of work. I like how he made the mistake of not reading the clue all the way through, and then said he was partly responsible. Ummm, who holds the rest of the blame, Lake? TAR producers?? Cause you certainly cant blame your wife. Ugh. When someone on another team called him Scott Peterson, I had to pause so I could LOL at that one.

Notwithstanding the jerk, I like the mix of teams in this season. Its not made up of indistinguishable model/actor/Barbie & Ken teams like they had strayed towards in the last couple of seasons. I only got a couple of teams mixed up in the first episode, which is amazing.

How sad was it that the older couple kept walking right by the clue box? And how funny was it when the camera kept panning right to it as they exclaimed that it was nowhere to be found? I was wincing and laughing at the same time.

I like the nerds, the hippies and team Boriqua, and they seem to have spent a lot of time together already, so this probably wont break their respective relationships. Im worried about the Black couple, even though I like them. The way she reminded him to watch how he spoke to people was funny and true and he seemed to take it well, which bodes well for them, but I am worried because theyve never spent as much time together as they will in this race, and this is a very stressful way to start. Itll either make them or break them, I guess.

The pink team seems to overestimate the extent to which flirting with men will succeed. I know they said they will surprise us, but the first thing they did when they chose the motorhead challenge (and WHY would anyone be stupid enough to choose that unless they have worked on engines  preferably motorcycle engines  before? Im mechanically inclined, and I would never be so arrogant, but I digress) was try to cajole nearby men into doing it for them. 

I'm sooo happy we're back to the original format. And I'll add that I liked it better when the clues were actually clues, not directions. That's my only sadness at the evolution of the show.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

In which season did they start giving prizes for being first to the mat? I only started watching the Rob / Amber season (or maybe one before?) and I know at that time, it wasn't a guarantee--and having gone back to watch season 1, I definitely know prizes weren't given then. 

I ask because when the Frat Boys hit the mat and were told they were first, their first reaction was "WHAT DID WE WIN?" I wanted Phil to say "Nothing now, since you're so arrogant."


----------



## CsrLiz344 (Apr 12, 2004)

jenhudson said:


> I ask because when the Frat Boys hit the mat and were told they were first, their first reaction was "WHAT DID WE WIN?" I wanted Phil to say "Nothing now, since you're so arrogant."


You made me laugh out loud on that one, I thought the same thing :up:


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

jenhudson said:


> In which season did they start giving prizes for being first to the mat? I only started watching the Rob / Amber season (or maybe one before?) and I know at that time, it wasn't a guarantee--and having gone back to watch season 1, I definitely know prizes weren't given then.
> 
> I ask because when the Frat Boys hit the mat and were told they were first, their first reaction was "WHAT DID WE WIN?" I wanted Phil to say "Nothing now, since you're so arrogant."


they had prizes in one or two legs in season two, IIRC, and they started giving away prizes in virtually every leg in season three. They were usually something on the level of a Kodak EasyShare camera, though, rather than a trip. Those didn't start until season four.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Prizes were given away in 6 legs of season 2.



Wikipedia said:


> Individual prizes were awarded to the first team to complete a leg.
> 
> * Leg 1 - A vacation to Hawaii provided by American Airlines Vacations.
> * Leg 8 - A seven day cruise on Royal Caribbean
> ...


Season 3:


Wikipedia said:


> # Leg 1 - A seven night Caribbean vacation on Royal Caribbean's Voyager of the Seas cruise ship.
> # Leg 5 - Two Kodak EasyShare digital cameras.
> # Leg 6 - Two Kodak EasyShare digital cameras.
> # Leg 7 - Two Kodak EasyShare digital cameras.
> ...


Seasons 6 and 8 are the only ones with prizes on every leg.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

markz said:


> Even though I am smeeking...
> 
> I always imagined you were!
> 
> Sorry, had to say it!


----------



## PeteEMT (Jul 24, 2003)

I took the WHAT DID WE WIN, in trying to force Phil to give them a prize since in the past some legs haven't.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I too am glad regular TAR is back.

I hope Team Scream gets eliminated soon. Ouch.

I like Team Nerds in Love. Yes they are a little over-the-top lovey-dovey, but it seems genuine and they seem nice. And, so far, competent. 

"San Paulo" really bugged me. A lot of teams were calling it that. And it's not like they had to actually know the city's name -- they just had to read the paper right in front of them. On a closely-related topic, it's amazing how, of all the possible pitfalls on the Race, it's simple reading comprehension that dooms so many teams (hello, Lake! And yes, that was *completely* your fault).

To me Lake is just a typical Type A control freak with some anger management problems and a submissive wife. So far he doesn't seem obviously deranged. In contrast, Jonathan's personality disorder was pretty evident from day 1.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

OK, how _do_ you pronounce São Paulo?

OK, how do _you_ pronounce São Paulo?

OK, _how_ do you pronounce São Paulo?


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

turin, torino, tomato potato............


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Ruth said:


> "San Paulo" really bugged me. A lot of teams were calling it that.


If you've ever heard someone who speaks Portugese or who has lived there pronounce it, that's what it sounds like. The "N" isn't a hard N like in San Diego but it sounds much more like "san" than "sao." Therefore, it didn't bother me at all. I assumed they had heard natives refer to the city and were trying to emulate it.


----------



## beeman65 (Oct 18, 2005)

Good mix of teams and it's awesome for the show to be back in its original format.

One thing that bugs me with current contestants on these yearly/twice yearly shows like TAR, Survivor, etc is that we have to know that the current contestants have watched the show they applied to. So why is it so surprising when it comes time for tasks such as putting together the motorcycle, some teams seem shocked at how difficult it is. If I'm not mistaken, I think I heard the the old woman's justfication for choosing the motorcycle over helicopter is because "i've put other things together in the past" or something to that effect. Last I checked, a motorcycle isn't a kitchen appliance. No one else in previous shows got instructions.

As for me, the option wouldn't even be a big debate for me. I've never put together a cycle and I'd rather see the sites via the helicopter, even if took the most time.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

beeman65 said:


> ...One thing that bugs me with current contestants on these yearly/twice yearly shows like TAR, Survivor, etc is that we have to know that the current contestants have watched the show they applied to. So why is it so surprising when it comes time for tasks such as putting together the motorcycle, some teams seem shocked at how difficult it is. If I'm not mistaken, I think I heard the the old woman's justfication for choosing the motorcycle over helicopter is because "i've put other things together in the past" or something to that effect. Last I checked, a motorcycle isn't a kitchen appliance. No one else in previous shows got instructions...


well in this case, I think them watching the show hurt them. She mentioned something about thinking there would have been instructions that they could follow and that she could have done that. I bet she was thinking it was going to be just like the Ikea challange from a previous season.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

dengel said:


> Well.. that makes 944.44 per 100.000 population for Sao Paulo.
> 
> The national US average is 465.5 (2004)... and there are 6 US cities that beat Sao Paulo on violent crimes...


Nope. The statistic of 17,000 violent deaths was given for the city, not the metro area. The population of 18M was given for the metro area. You can't divide the two.

Sao Paolo's population is about 10M. That makes it about 1,700 *deaths* per 100,000 population.

In your chart, the highest number of *violent crimes* per 100K population was Sumter, SC with 1,177.

Not only is 1,700 larger than 1,177, but the number for Sao Paulo is only for deaths while the number for Sumter includes other violent crimes.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

devdogaz said:


> I assumed they had heard natives refer to the city and were trying to emulate it.


You're giving them way too much benefit of the doubt. I have heard many people call it "San Paolo" simply because that's what they think it's called.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

I was impressed how Team DD reacted to the attempted flirtation of Eric&Jeremy... as in they got a good laugh at how lame their attempted flirtation was. 

Did anyone else think HotSalsaDaughter looks a bit like Emmy Rossum?










edit for photo that downloads


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm surprised more people didn't put together the motorcyle successfully. You don't really need instructions if there are 100 motorcycles sitting right there for you to look at! There isn't much difference between the ones shown.

As for Lake, was he sitting in the front driving or in the back when he suggested they phone ahead. His wife can read, can't she? Anyway, he is high strung, but we don't get to see everything. You need a type A worker to get things done. Otherwise team "Swisher Sweets" would still be with us.

Please geeks, go home this week. "Kiss me, I love you, kiss me, I love you, etc..." We get it.
Translation: "We're both finally getting laid and need to brag a bit."

Frank


----------



## ced6 (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm fairly sure that Lake was sitting in back reading the clue when he suggested they call and make reservations. Later they showed him driving (I'm assuming they switched after she called) and she re-read the clue and realized their mistake.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

ced6 said:


> I'm fairly sure that Lake was sitting in back reading the clue when he suggested they call and make reservations. Later they showed him driving (I'm assuming they switched after she called) and she re-read the clue and realized their mistake.


OK. For some reason I thought she was in the back with the clue when he suggested it.

Frank


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

fmowry said:


> ...
> Please geeks, go home this week. "Kiss me, I love you, kiss me, I love you, etc..." We get it.
> Translation: "We're both finally getting laid and need to brag a bit."
> 
> Frank


    I totally agree with your translation.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

OK, so Team Geek is a bit over the top with the PDA, I admit...but they do actually *like* (and love) each other. I'll take that over Team Intense Jerkface any day of the week.

I imagine they, like Super Hippie Wannabes BJ & Tyler, will back off over time. History shows us, unfortunately, that "competitive jerk/lost temper" types like Dr. Puddle DDS will NOT back off over time.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Inundated said:


> OK, so Team Geek is a bit over the top with the PDA, I admit...


Hey, I didn't see that they were carrying PDAs!

(just kidding)


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

fmowry said:


> I'm surprised more people didn't put together the motorcyle successfully. You don't really need instructions if there are 100 motorcycles sitting right there for you to look at! There isn't much difference between the ones shown.
> 
> Frank


I don't think it's that easy. The bikes they had to compare with were not in various stages of disrepair. They only had completely assembled bikes to look at. If you have no idea what an engine, spark plug, carburetor, manifold, etc. are, which was obviously the case with Team Old and Team DD, looking at a completely assembled bike would do no good at all.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

devdogaz said:


> I don't think it's that easy. The bikes they had to compare with were not in various stages of disrepair. They only had completely assembled bikes to look at. If you have no idea what an engine, spark plug, carburetor, manifold, etc. are, which was obviously the case with Team Old and Team DD, looking at a completely assembled bike would do no good at all.


I totally agree. Some of the things that they'd have to look at were covered up by things like the gas tank. Without taking apart one of the already assembled bikes, there was no way they could know some of that stuff.


----------



## bobsbizzy (Jun 20, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> Hey, I didn't see that they were carrying PDAs!
> 
> (just kidding)


They're Geeks. Of course they're carrying their PDA's.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

On the eve of episode 2...

TAR is one of 14 CBS shows to already be renewed for next season.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Inundated said:


> On the eve of episode 2...
> 
> TAR is one of 14 CBS shows to already be renewed for next season.


I didn't know a couple of those shows were still on the air.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

pmyers said:


> I totally agree. Some of the things that they'd have to look at were covered up by things like the gas tank. Without taking apart one of the already assembled bikes, there was no way they could know some of that stuff.


I don't think it was anywhere near that complicated. They showed the bikes, they were mostly assembled. Most of the stuff they put on was external. Carb, plugs, tailpipe, etc. In short, stuff they could see on other bikes. No, they all just freaked out and couldn't do something simple. It happens all the time. How often on the food challenges do they start out saying no way and finish anyway?

Just pick a piece, look, bolt it on. It isn't rocket science.


----------



## ced6 (Jul 30, 2003)

I have to agree. I didn't understand some of the earlier comments that stated they must not have watched the show before or they would've known that assembling the bikes would have required some previous knowledge. I'm thinking specifically of the season with Colin/Christy, Chip/Kim, etc. IIRC, they had to put pieces on one of those mini-bus looking taxis and noone seemed to have a horrible time figuring out what went where (may have been editing, but current contestants would have seen the same thing we did). It took a little trial and error, but overall everyone came through it okay. So, the bikes were harder than I expected. I still think, though, that they would be doable for someone with no experience with motorcycles, though it would take longer.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Bob Coxner said:


> Traffic is part of it but the main reason is crime. Sao Paulo has some of the worst crime rates on earth. Kidnappings and carjackings are epidemic, so the rich and even some middle-class travel much of the time by air. Sao Paulo has the largest collection of civilian helicopters in the world.
> 
> Sao Paulo is also huge. There are about 18 million people in the metro area, putting it in the Tokyo and Mexico City category.
> 
> ...


Several good canidates for the first TAR Abduction.. Too bad they must have really good security on the show.. One momentary lapse could not have been that bad.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

REMINDER: Starting tonight, TAR is at 10 PM ET/PT (9 PM CT). Your SPs and ARWLs will keep up with this, of course, but if you're watching live and don't see TAR at 9/8...that's why.


----------

